# Dark Power Pro 11 mit 550W



## makikatze (5. August 2015)

Hallo lieber be quiet!-Support,

da ihr hier ja doch fleißig Fragen beantwortet: Habt ihr denn eine ungefähre Angabe, wann ihr die DPP11-Netzteile mit weniger als 850W herausbringen wollt? Angepeilt war ursprünglich August, gelistet sind sie ja noch nirgends. In einem anderen Forum hab ich gelesen, etwa KW 38/39, das wäre Mitte September. Habt ihr denn eine Idee, ob das so bald wirklich was wird?

Liebe Grüße,
Michael


----------



## OutOfMemory (5. August 2015)

Anfang September war die letzte Aussage die ich gehört habe. (von beQuiet offiziell)


----------



## be quiet! Support (6. August 2015)

Hallo makikatze,

Anfang September ist nach wie vor korrekt 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Threshold (6. August 2015)

Ist aber reichlich spät. Gibt es dafür einen sinnvollen Grund?


----------



## makikatze (6. August 2015)

Threshold, interessieren würde mich das an sich auch. Vielleicht gab es ja Probleme, die Plattform 80PLUS Platinum-geeignet zu entwickeln/zu bauen in dem niedrigwattigen Bereich?

Aber an be quiet!: Dann kann ich endlich den neuen PC fertig stellen, fehlt mir nur noch euer DPP11 550W dafür 
Gut, dass es nicht mehr sooo ewig dauert


----------



## Threshold (6. August 2015)

Wir wäre es ja lieber, wenn BeQuiet endlich mal die Scheiß Doppelstrang PCIe Kabel entsorgen würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## be quiet! Support (7. August 2015)

Den Produktlaunch der Netzteilserie zu splitten hat in der Tat mit der Entwicklungszeit, aber auch der seperaten Auftragsvergabe zu tun. Dieser Split war für uns aber von anfang an klar und einkalkuliert. Die drei niederwattigen Dark Power Pro 11 sind für ihren Wattbereich etwas anders ausgelegt und optimiert, die Produktionslinie unterscheided sich also zu den höherwattigen Netzteilen. Es ist immer viel mehr Detailarbeit nötig als man denkt 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Threshold (7. August 2015)

Im Klartext also, die Plattform für die 550, 650 -- wobei das wie immer überflüssig ist -- und 750 ist eine andere als bei den modellen ab 850 Watt.


----------



## makikatze (7. August 2015)

Klingt doch definitiv so, Threshold. Die "separate Auftragsvergabe" klingt sogar nach einem möglichen anderen Fertiger. Da muss ich tatsächlich also noch einen Test abwarten. Hätte mein Netzteil nämlich schon gerne von FSP gefertigt. Oder aber, die Auftragsvergabe liegt natürlich nur an der anderen Plattform


----------



## be quiet! Support (7. August 2015)

Die Topologie wird sich geringfügig zu der Topologie der anderen Dark Power Pro 11 unterscheiden, eine Full Bridge wäre bei den "niederwattigen" Netzteilen nicht sinnvoll gewesen.

Produziert wird in einer Fabrik von FSP 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## makikatze (7. August 2015)

Hallo Christian,

danke für die Info, dann kann man ja wieder guten Gewissens zur Serie greifen. Hatte schon ein wenig Sorge, ich musste unnötigerweise ein größeres und teureres 850W nehmen, um FSP in die Finger zu bekommen. Man soll ja nicht herstellerbezogen einkaufen, aber bei FSP hab ich momentan in Verbindung mit euch, also be quiet!, nur gutes gehört, daher 

Dass wir bei niederwattigen Netzteilen keine Full Bridge brauchen, überlasse ich euch. Ich bin Endkunde, kein Netzteil-Spezialist 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Threshold (7. August 2015)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Produziert wird in einer Fabrik von FSP



CWT fertigt in einer Fabrik von FSP?  



makikatze schrieb:


> Dass wir bei niederwattigen Netzteilen keine Full Bridge brauchen, überlasse ich euch. Ich bin Endkunde, kein Netzteil-Spezialist



Es geht wie immer ums Geld sparen, obwohl das P11 schon nicht wirklich günstig ist.

Aber vielleicht gibt es dann PCIe Einzelkabel extra.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. August 2015)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Anfang September ist nach wie vor korrekt


Das klingt doch gut. Es kommt mir auf einen Tag nicht an, macht es einfach nur gut. Es wird aber eh gekauft.


----------



## makikatze (11. August 2015)

Kann man denn schon von einer UVP reden? Oder wird die genauso wie beim DPP10 aussehen?


----------



## be quiet! Support (12. August 2015)

Die UVP wird sehr ähnlich wie beim Dark Power Pro 10 sein, das neue Produkt wird nicht merkbar teurer als sein Vorgänger werden.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## makikatze (2. September 2015)

Da kommt laut Geizhals.de ja bald was 

Und preislich liegt der Bestpreis jetzt schon nicht mal 10€ über dem Vorgänger, und ich verbuch da die paar Euro Unterschied jetzt mal als "Early Adaptor"-Aufpreis


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. September 2015)

Ist jetzt schon für 140,-€ bestellbar:
https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-dark-power-pro-11-550w-atx-2-4-bn250-a1318886.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
Lieferung z.T. angeblich ab 07.09.2015, glaube ich aber nicht ....


----------



## makikatze (4. September 2015)

Ich denke auch, die angegebene 22.09. von einigen Shops is wohl am wahrscheinlichsten 

EDIT: Wobei Mindfactory jetzt auch gelistet steht mit 09.09. und die geben Termine eigentlich nur an, wenn sie fest damit rechnen. Zumindest bei meinen bisherigen Beobachtungen.


----------



## makikatze (8. September 2015)

Sry für den Doppelpost, aber es ergibt sich jetzt dann doch eine Frage:



be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Die Topologie wird sich geringfügig zu der Topologie der anderen Dark Power Pro 11 unterscheiden, eine Full Bridge wäre bei den "niederwattigen" Netzteilen nicht sinnvoll gewesen.
> 
> Produziert wird in einer Fabrik von FSP
> 
> ...



Laut Beschreibung auf eurer Website verwendet das 550W Netzteil aber eine Full Bridge, was ist denn nun richtig? Aber schön, dass die Netzteile endlich released wurden, bestellt hab ich schon eins, das hoffentlich spätestens übermorgen ankommt 

EDIT: Ich korrigiere mich: In den technischen Daten des 550W ist es richtig eingetragen als Half Bridge. Evtl. solltet ihr die Seitenbeschreibung für die niederwattigen Netzteile noch anpassen


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2015)

Das P11 550 bis 750 Watt ist letztendlich eine Weiterentwicklung der P10 Plattform, bis hin zu Platin Zertifizierung.
Während das P11 850-1200 Watt auf der PT Aurum Plattform von FSP basiert -- mehr oder weniger natürlich.

Ich bin aber nur etwas verwirrt wegen der hohen Ripple Werte auf der kleinen Spannung.


----------

